# Recumbent exercise bikes



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm toying with the idea of buying a recumbent exercise bike to use at home. Does anyone here have one? I'd be interested to hear people's experiences, including any recommendations or things to avoid.

Thanks  .


----------



## johnsosn (Aug 24, 2014)

I have the Life Fitness R1. Very comfortable and smooth, but could do with a little more resistance.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bump.

@TommyBananas do I remember you mentioning in your log recently that you'd bought a recumbent bike?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bump.
> 
> @TommyBananas do I remember you mentioning in your log recently that you'd bought a recumbent bike?


I put one together for my grandmother xD its sick.

JLLÂ® Home Recumbent Bike RE100, 2015 New Magnetic resistance exercise bike fitness Cardio workout with adjustable resistance, 4KG two ways fly wheel, console display with heart rate sensor, 6-level seat adjust, 12-month warranty.: Amazon.co.uk: Sp


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you not considered just buying a proper bike and getting outside on it?

Would be a much nicer experience.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Smitch said:


> Have you not considered just buying a proper bike and getting outside on it?
> 
> Would be a much nicer experience.


I've done that in the past but a slightly scary saddle related injury after a day's cycling on a road bike a few years ago means that riding a regular bike is no longer an option I'll consider. This is the main reason I'm considering a recumbent rather than upright exercise bike actually.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TommyBananas said:


> I put one together for my grandmother xD its sick.
> 
> JLLÂ® Home Recumbent Bike RE100, 2015 New Magnetic resistance exercise bike fitness Cardio workout with adjustable resistance, 4KG two ways fly wheel, console display with heart rate sensor, 6-level seat adjust, 12-month warranty.: Amazon.co.uk: Sp


LOL! Good to see my cardio thoughts are on a par with someone's Grandma!

Did you try the bike out? That is actually quite a tempting option given the price.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm toying with the idea of buying a recumbent exercise bike to use at home. Does anyone here have one? I'd be interested to hear people's experiences, including any recommendations or things to avoid.
> 
> Thanks  .


Ever notice only fat people use them at the gym........


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> LOL! Good to see my cardio thoughts are on a par with someone's Grandma!
> 
> Did you try the bike out? That is actually quite a tempting option given the price.


Yes, it's great. Has a lot of resistance settings.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonthepieman said:


> Ever notice only fat people use them at the gym........


 

Just so long as it doesn't actually make me fat I should be OK. I'm looking at one mostly from a fitness rather than fat loss point of view actually.

(See my reply above to Smitch for why I'm considering one.)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TommyBananas said:


> Yes, it's great. Has a lot of resistance settings.


Thanks, that's good to know. I might sometimes want to use it for HIIT style cardio if it was up to it.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I might sometimes want to use it for HIIT style cardio if it was up to it.


I think you could potentially do that; like, you can pedal like fvck if you want, lol.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Personally I'd get a used cross trainer.

Search Nordic track on eBay and some older ones should come up for a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Good piece of equipment for LISS


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you considered a concept 2 rower?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I've actually ordered the recumbent bike Tommy posted a link to. For £105 it seemed worth a shot, I'd thought I may have to pay considerably more than that.


----------

